# IBO worlds at Ellicotville its official!



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

The IBO posted on facebook that they were having the world shoot back in ellicottville for august 6-8 2014


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

If those dates are correct, we are supposed to shoot Wednesday, Thursday, and the shoot down will be on Friday. Let's hope they are incorrect.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Dates are August 6th - 9th 2014


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mcdawg is correct. Sorry for the typo!


----------



## bowtech37 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's great news. Great venue and close enough to home I get to sleep in my own bed.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Never shot there but what state is that in??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Never shot there but what state is that in??


NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Wont be going.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

The IBO Worlds is the only event in the IBO that's fair for the most part to shoot in. Until they bust groups and do shotgun starts in the Nationals they are a waste of time.
I like the Worlds and yes its a ski resort so be prepared for tough walking and sidehill shooting.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> The IBO Worlds is the only event in the IBO that's fair for the most part to shoot in. Until they bust groups and do shotgun starts in the Nationals they are a waste of time.
> I like the Worlds and yes its a ski resort so be prepared for tough walking and sidehill shooting.


For some reason people never understand this.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

How does one qualify to shoot in this? This is not far from home so if I was able to shoot in it, would be awesome!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

turkeygirl said:


> How does one qualify to shoot in this? This is not far from home so if I was able to shoot in it, would be awesome!


You have to finish in the top 20 in your class at an IBO qualifier. There is a list of qualifiers on their website (you'll have to wait a bit to get the qualifier list for 2014 since most haven't been set yet).


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

turkeygirl said:


> How does one qualify to shoot in this? This is not far from home so if I was able to shoot in it, would be awesome!


You need to shoot a qualifier. They will be posted on IBO website, most likely after first of the year.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys....will have to watch for them. Do you need to join IBO as well?


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

yes you do


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

No need to join to shoot the qualifiers, but you do need to join to shoot worlds


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome only a 15 min. drive for me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> The IBO Worlds is the only event in the IBO that's fair for the most part to shoot in. Until they bust groups and do shotgun starts in the Nationals they are a waste of time.


i would agree ASA and Regions for momma and i next year.
but i could shoot the first 2 legs of the IBO and shoot 10 up each one?
but the gig would be up when i shot peers. unless i could hook up with my boys and pull my own arrows.
belt buckle here i come.:teeth:


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bsharkey said:


> i would agree ASA and Regions for momma and i next year.
> but i could shoot the first 2 legs of the IBO and shoot 10 up each one?
> but the gig would be up when i shot peers. unless i could hook up with my boys and pull my own arrows.
> belt buckle here i come.:teeth:


OK, so i would be naive to think cheating doesn't occur, buit are you saying whenevr you shoot with friends you cheat  remeber just because you got beat doesn't mena they cheated!


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

nochance said:


> OK, so i would be naive to think cheating doesn't occur, buit are you saying whenevr you shoot with friends you cheat  remeber just because you got beat doesn't mena they cheated!


no when your as bad as i am cheating doesn't help, i just figure if others are cheating why not even the field:teeth:




picking up on sarcasm isn't your strong point is it?


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

nochance said:


> OK, so i would be naive to think cheating doesn't occur, buit are you saying whenevr you shoot with friends you cheat  remeber just because you got beat doesn't mena they cheated![/QUOTE
> "first spell correctly secondly its been going on in the ibo and its time to stop i am just to go shoot the regions instead so cheat all u want


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Deer Slayer I said:


> nochance said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so i would be naive to think cheating doesn't occur, buit are you saying whenevr you shoot with friends you cheat  remeber just because you got beat doesn't mena they cheated![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Must not have had my coffee yet, but thanks for the input from the grammar police, enjoy regions. I've heard a lot of good about the org. I expect to see you on the podium now that there's no cheaters involved. In all honesty shoot what makes you happy. I hope to make it to the worlds next year(IBO) since its much closer. Good luck wherever you shoot. Don't think I misspelled anything but please let me know if I did.:teeth:


----------

